# Dog performance



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking at getting a Lab and was curious if anyone has seen a performance difference between males and females or between blacks/yellows/chocolates? Obviously every dog is different and training is everything but maybe someone has had experience with multiples over the years!! Any input is appreciated!


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

And also, do you get your dogs spayed/neutered?


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Once you go "Black" you'll never go back! It's the purest of the breed.
This is just my opinion I'm not a expert just a lablover but I prefer the "Runt" for a family/hunting dog! If you want a trial dog get the fattie/more aggressive pup. Also, I prefer a male that way I don't worry about heat cycles and such Plus the Males tend to be larger and can take those January mornings a bit better.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I second the lab. A English female lab. They are on the smaller side and don't take up a lot of space in a boat . Also great indoor family dogs. It's crazy how they flip the switch from a indoor dog to a hunting machine. A German wire haired pointer would be my second pick. They also have the same qualities.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I prefer yellow males and like a family/hunting dog which I have been lucky to get this with my new pup just under a year old and is pushing to be the best I have ever had
View attachment 72185


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

This is my crew, I grew up with gsp's the one I have now is huge weighs in at 85 lbs but a bit of a slobbering dumb dumb, My yellow is a beast retriever but stubborn as all get out has a hard time staying once shoots are fired, the newest is a wirehaired griffon /black lab at 1 year old he's doing good super gentle super soft bit and does everything exactly the way you teach him how ever it takes him much longer to learn what to do then any dog I've had and absolutely hates hot weather.

I really think its the owner dog relationship, each of my kids spend more time with a certain dog and I am a big believer that the dog takes on the personality of who they are closest with and how happy they are.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Color doesn't have anything to do with drive, neither does sex. A dog has it or it doesn't. A pedigree is a good tool, but even then it's not a guarantee the dog will have drive. Here's my yellow intact male.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

start with a good healthy litter that has sound breeding, no matter the color. don't pick a dog out of pity or let a dog pick you. look for desirable qualities in the pup. use the volhard p.a.w.s test or P.A.T. to help select if you need a little help. that'll get you on the right track but even the best bred dog doesn't train itself. develop a strong bond, be consistent and fair with the dog. it will return the favor.

i've had good dogs and great dogs. only 1 was a male and he is my current avalanche dog. all the rest were females. within the last 3 years i've had one in each color. individual personality has a lot more to do with who they are than color or sex. breeding and experiences from birth make up that personality. so again, choose a good breeding and treat your new companion well.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

NateJ said:


> And also, do you get your dogs spayed/neutered?


leave the breeding to those who have the time, money and expertise to do it right. keep them intact for about 12-18 months for bone/ ligament growth and keep a close eye on them around other intact dogs.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Get a Chessie


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Utmuddguy said:


> Get a Chessie


Haha as soon as I posted this I was waiting for you to say that! After seeing yours perform that's what I was gonna get but read about them a bunch and too many saying they are not great around kids which I have 2 little ones so just figured I would stick with a Lab for now and maybe once the kids are bigger explore the Chessie breed first hand. Don't think I won't be hitting you up for advice in the near future though! ??


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

?? =


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Bring your kids over and watch my Chessie wear them out. I personally have never out of 10 Chessies ever had one that was mean but they are always socialized properly. Seriously training is a family affair around my house.


Here's my opinion for what it's worth if you going to devote the time and energy and I'm talking every day into training your first dog get a well bred lab you will fare better as a first time trainer. If you want to teach the dog to sit stay then go hunt get a Chessie. I have two females in my truck right now that are 6 months old ( 1 Chessie 1 lab) they are both training at the same pace with the same routine the Chessie has more natural ability as of now. Both these females are progressing faster than most of the males I have worked but the males are easier to hunt and live with. Do yourself a favor and buy the best breeding you can afford.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Utmuddguy Great pic I've never met an agressive chessy, I will admit I was looking for a chessy when I found my griffon/lab.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have a yellow, or brown dog that you can't get to retrieve, do like the Rolling Stones, and..... Paint it BLACK ?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

If your picking a dog based solely on color of course your likely to fail. Seen some nice yellows but good yellow litters are few and far between.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Billcollector said:


> If you have a yellow, or brown dog that you can't get to retrieve, do like the Rolling Stones, and..... Paint it BLACK ?


How's your pup doing? Still with Joe?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

NateJ said:


> Haha as soon as I posted this I was waiting for you to say that! After seeing yours perform that's what I was gonna get but read about them a bunch and too many saying they are not great around kids which I have 2 little ones so just figured I would stick with a Lab for now and maybe once the kids are bigger explore the Chessie breed first hand. Don't think I won't be hitting you up for advice in the near future though! ??


Don't believe everything you read about Chessies. Most of it was written by Lab guys.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> Billcollector said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a yellow, or brown dog that you can't get to retrieve, do like the Rolling Stones, and..... Paint it BLACK ?
> ...


I have her back now, she's doing great. We're on our way to Nodak now for a week. She should be getting some good experience!!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Billcollector said:


> I have her back now, she's doing great. We're on our way to Nodak now for a week. She should be getting some good experience!!


Good luck and drive safe you'll have to bring out to a training day sometime.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

How has my genetically deficient yellow spayed female Labrador ever managed to find and retrieve a dead bird is beyond me.....

Spry


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> How has my genetically deficient spayed female Labrador ever managed to find and retrieve a dead bird is beyond me.....
> 
> Spry


Ha ha Lee pearl is one of the good ones


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

And at 64 pounds she can almost lift a teal completely off the ground. But can't run very fast.

Spry


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> And at 64 pounds she can almost lift a teal completely off the ground. But can't run very fast.
> 
> Spry


I have a Brown Chessie at 55lbs he's a great pigeon dog


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Muddguy great picture so if you could only have one dog what breed and why if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> Muddguy great picture so if you could only have one dog what breed and why if you don't mind me asking.


I'm a waterfowl hunter with a pheasant and maybe a grouse hunt a year I have trained several retrievers to various levels. My personal gun dogs have always been Chessies simply because I have never had one not perform some have been better than others but they all are able to do as I ask, they have all been great family dogs (contrary to popular opinion) and I've never had one that wouldn't sit quietly all day on a stand. I've seen many many labs that fit that description but I've also worked with many who did not. If I was an upland game hunter my opinion would probably change.

I am working two pups right now one lab on Chessie they are both great dogs the Chessie is taking training a little better. Get the best breeding you can afford. Here's these pups pedigrees. Of the two pups the Chessie would be a better hunting companion.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Another vote for a pigeon dog!!!
I have also never had a problem with my Chessie's around kids. Knew one female Chessie that was protective of her ducks, but would never dare growl at a human.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Good looking pup Steve


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Well you all had me convinced on the Chessie but then came an "opportunity" (that I hope I don't regret) to take in a 1 year old registered black lab with hunting blood lines. I don't know that he indeed comes from the best of the best lines but something is better then Nothing right?! His precious owner, 19 years old no hunting and no time to be consistent with him but did train him a little. So he knows the basics but definitely has high energy and a lack of discipline in the self control department (jumping and have to take a deep anger tone to get him to obey). I'm starting at the basics with him to hopefully get better obedience before moving towards any retrievel training. I'm on day 3 today and hoping that after the relocation adjustment happens he will settle down and be more responsive and calm. But he is definitely a Lab and loves to fetch and play amd has his puppy spunk just hope some of his bad habits are untrainable. So if anyone has experience in retraining or late training a dog and has any learned advice I'm all ears. I've downloaded some training series and YouTube some so hopefully I can do right by this guy and help him become a great hunter!


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

NateJ said:


> Well you all had me convinced on the Chessie but then came an "opportunity" (that I hope I don't regret) to take in a 1 year old registered black lab with hunting blood lines. I don't know that he indeed comes from the best of the best lines but something is better then Nothing right?! His precious owner, 19 years old no hunting and no time to be consistent with him but did train him a little. So he knows the basics but definitely has high energy and a lack of discipline in the self control department (jumping and have to take a deep anger tone to get him to obey). I'm starting at the basics with him to hopefully get better obedience before moving towards any retrievel training. I'm on day 3 today and hoping that after the relocation adjustment happens he will settle down and be more responsive and calm. But he is definitely a Lab and loves to fetch and play amd has his puppy spunk just hope some of his bad habits are untrainable. So if anyone has experience in retraining or late training a dog and has any learned advice I'm all ears. I've downloaded some training series and YouTube some so hopefully I can do right by this guy and help him become a great hunter!


Check out the Danny Farmer dog training DVDs. They are a great value, and will help keep you on the right track as far as training goes.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

NateJ said:


> Well you all had me convinced on the Chessie but then came an "opportunity" (that I hope I don't regret) to take in a 1 year old registered black lab with hunting blood lines. I don't know that he indeed comes from the best of the best lines but something is better then Nothing right?! His precious owner, 19 years old no hunting and no time to be consistent with him but did train him a little. So he knows the basics but definitely has high energy and a lack of discipline in the self control department (jumping and have to take a deep anger tone to get him to obey). I'm starting at the basics with him to hopefully get better obedience before moving towards any retrievel training. I'm on day 3 today and hoping that after the relocation adjustment happens he will settle down and be more responsive and calm. But he is definitely a Lab and loves to fetch and play amd has his puppy spunk just hope some of his bad habits are untrainable. So if anyone has experience in retraining or late training a dog and has any learned advice I'm all ears. I've downloaded some training series and YouTube some so hopefully I can do right by this guy and help him become a great hunter!


Know body said best of the best bloodlines simply the best you can afford. I have a puppy I'm working with that was a little over 3 grand and to be honest probably more dog than you want if your sitting still all day.

If you'd like you can bring your dog by ill see where he's at and where I'd start from there. I'm sure you'll love the dog.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Muddguy I am looking to get a pup how much should I be prepared to spend for a chessie.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> Muddguy I am looking to get a pup how much should I be prepared to spend for a chessie.


That depends with good health clearances and titled parents your looking at 1200 to 1500 plus airfare as you're not likely to find a puppy of that caliber in Utah. My 6 month old female was right at 2k with airfare and I am very happy with how she's progressing. You can find some good dogs locally for under a grand but I wanted the best possible chance at getting a great puppy. Your welcome to come train with us and see what ya think of different breedings both Chessies and labs.

This female is in Moab she's from my male and a nice sunshine kennels bred female.

Here's a good place to start
http://teamchesapeake.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/6161080941


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Utmuddguy said:


> ]
> 
> Know body said best of the best bloodlines simply the best you can afford. I have a puppy I'm working with that was a little over 3 grand and to be honest probably more dog than you want if your sitting still all day.
> 
> If you'd like you can bring your dog by ill see where he's at and where I'd start from there. I'm sure you'll love the dog.


That would be awesome, I'm up in Kaysville so I'll have to plan a time with you if your ever up hunting this way or I will be taking him in for shots next week (been neglected) and to get neutered in about a month down in slc. He is attached still and keeps marking in the house and mounting up on my wife's male dog and my 10 yr old boy Haha. But the offer is greatly appreciated and we will for sure make it happen.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Before you neuter him let's see if we can solve the problems I think doing that too early leads to health problems.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, pm sent


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Man that's a cute pup:mrgreen:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> Man that's a cute pup:mrgreen:


There's two females from that litter left if anyone's looking for a solid Chessie they are out of my male and a sunshine kennels female.


----------

